
Toyplot – A plotting toolkit for Python - aw3c2
http://toyplot.readthedocs.io/en/stable/index.html
======
cwyers
Seems like a fair amount of boilerplate. You really have to specify that the
axes are Cartesian with every simple two-axis plot you make?

~~~
ketralnis
This is the code from the beginning of the tutorial:

    
    
        # make some test data
        import numpy
        x = numpy.linspace(0, 10)
        y = x ** 2
        
        # plot it
        import toyplot
        canvas = toyplot.Canvas(width=300, height=300)
        axes = canvas.cartesian()
        mark = axes.plot(x, y)
    

3 lines excluding the import doesn't strike me as a remarkable amount of
boilerplate

------
great_psy
Am I the only one who gets a bit ticked off when seeing the axis not cross at
the origin ?

~~~
kgarten
reminds me on the histograms in R. E.g. [http://www.r-tutor.com/elementary-
statistics/quantitative-da...](http://www.r-tutor.com/elementary-
statistics/quantitative-data/histogram) They also don't cross and I felt it's
aesthetically pleasing in that case ... yet for all plots I agree with you.

------
jftuga
I wish they had more examples for time-series data.

------
imcoconut
are there any significant benefits over matplotlib?

